# [SOLVED] Building that low end PC



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys is this OK so far? and this is the case

Coolermaster Elite 344 Mid Tower Case no PSU - RC-344-BKN2 - Scan.co.uk

LN42587
450W XFX Pro Core Edition P1-450S-X2B9, 85% Eff', 80 PLUS Bronze, SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V, Fan, ATX v2.31, PSU
£35.34inc VAT
1

LN47231
AMD A8 5600K Black Edition, S FM2, Virgo Core, Quad Core 3.6GHz, AMD Radeon HD 7560D 760MHz, 100W, Retail
£77.47inc VAT
1

LN47037
HOT SELLER Samsung SH-224BB/BEBE DVD±R 24X RW 8X/6X DVD-RAM 12X, BLACK OEM
£13.18inc VAT
1

LN31476
HOT SELLER 500GB Hitachi 0F10381 Deskstar 7K1000.C, SATA 3Gb/s, 7200rpm, 16MB Cache, 8.5ms
£39.72inc VAT
1

LN48009
Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-D3H, AMD A85X, FM2, DDR3, SATA III - 6Gb/s, RAID, PCIe 2.0 (x16), D-Sub/DVI-D/HDMI, MATX


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Heres the RAM? 
G-Skill 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Memory Module CL9(9-9-9-24.. | Ebuyer.com

is their any thing else I need?
and what do you recommened using Bulldozer with a HD 7750 or the IGP?
what is the diff between the igp graphics and hd 7750


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Doesn't look low end to me. 

What about memory? Forgot to add that to your list?

EDIT: auggh, too late. Change the mems to 1600.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Go with a matched pair of RAM to use Dual Chanel Mode and it's performance advantage.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

I believe Hitachi HDDs are fine but I would change it to either Seagate or WD.

I would also change the RAM to 1600MHz just because its so cheap. (2 x 2GB)

The rest looks fine.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Final List
Coolermaster Elite 344 Mid Tower Case no PSU - RC-344-BKN2 - Scan.co.uk
£30.41 Inc VAT

450W XFX Pro Core Edition P1-450S-X2B9, 85% Eff', 80 PLUS Bronze, SLI/CrossFire, EPS 12V, Fan, ATX v2.31, PSU
£35.34inc VAT

AMD A8 5600K Black Edition, S FM2, Virgo Core, Quad Core 3.6GHz, AMD Radeon HD 7560D 760MHz, 100W, Retail
£77.47inc VAT

Samsung SH-224BB/BEBE DVD±R 24X RW 8X/6X DVD-RAM 12X, BLACK OEM
£13.18inc VAT

Gigabyte GA-F2A85XM-D3H, AMD A85X, FM2, DDR3, SATA III - 6Gb/s, RAID, PCIe 2.0 (x16), D-Sub/DVI-D/HDMI, MATX

*Corsair Vengeance 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz Memory Module CL9 1.5V | Ebuyer.com

Seagate 500GB 3.5" SATA-III 6Gb/s Barracuda Hard.. | Ebuyer.com

ok updated RAM & HDD*

HD 7750 work on this PSU?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Tyree said:


> Go with a matched pair of RAM to use Dual Chanel Mode and it's performance advantage.


450W would be cutting it close for a 7750. I would want 520 to 550W.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Tyree said:


> 450W would be cutting it close for a 7750. I would want 520 to 550W.


can you link me one? I've searched over the places but cannot find any

and before i get that GPU 
What is the main difference between the Integrated graphics and HD 7750?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

If your not going to use the computer for any gaming just allow the A8 to run the graphics.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/XFX-P1-550S...8EKI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351811347&sr=8-1


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

PSU: Power Supplies - 501 - 600W PSUs | Ebuyer.com

The 7750 will give you a much better graphics experience than the Onboard.
I don't do any AMD but the newer Intel Graphics are more than acceptable for normal use.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

I'm confused how a HD 7750
can beat my HD 6870!? Hows that possible?? 
does that mean I should put my old GPU (hd 6870) into this machine and take the HD 7750 for my self

edit:
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

If you want to put the fast card into the new machine then yes. But you still need a 550W PSU.

PassMark - Radeon HD 6870 - Price performance comparison

PassMark - Radeon HD 7750 - Price performance comparison


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you want to put the fast card into the new machine then yes. But you still need a 550W PSU.
> 
> PassMark - Radeon HD 6870 - Price performance comparison
> 
> PassMark - Radeon HD 7750 - Price performance comparison


I don't understand the videocardbenchmark is hd 7750 the better or worse card compared to my current hd 6870


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

The 6870 is better then the 7750 by far.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The 6870 is better then the 7750 by far.


I was thinking to scrap the APU setup
and get a 
AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition Quad Core Processor - AD750KWOHJBOX - Scan.co.uk

and a £70-£90 graphics card do you have any in mind ?
and switching to XFX 550w psu


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

That will work too.

When getting a AMD GPU stick with Asus or Sapphire.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That will work too.
> 
> When getting a AMD GPU stick with Asus or Sapphire.



ok I have another question my current A6-3670K APU system, can I switch out that amd mobo/CPu and switch in a i5+mobo and use the existing hd 6870 + corsair tx 650w (bought like 5-6 months ago?)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Yes you can. And it's very possible that Corsair was made before the switch.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Tyree said:


> Yes you can. And it's very possible that Corsair was made before the switch.


I believe so it was made before the switch so my PSU is "safe" to go ahead and do so right
this is the i5
Intel Core i5 3570 3.40GHz Socket 1155 6MB L3 Cache.. | Ebuyer.com
and mobo
Asus P8Z77-M Z77 Socket 1155 8 Channel HD Audio mATX.. | Ebuyer.com

would my existing HDD with drivers/softwares and current win8 etc work as I plug & play into the new mobo?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

No. The OS is tied to the Mobo.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Can the HD 7770 run well on a XFX 550W along with the 
AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition Quad Core Processor


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

500W bare minimum for a 7770.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Final List for this build

AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition Quad Core Processor - AD750KWOHJBOX - Scan.co.uk
£57.30inc VAT
Dec1Inc

Coolermaster Elite 344 Mid Tower Case no PSU - RC-344-BKN2 - Scan.co.uk
£30.41inc VAT
Dec1Inc

Gigabyte GA-F2A75-D3H sFM2 Motherboard - Scan.co.uk
£63.06inc VAT


Corsair Memory Vengeance Blue 4GB DDR3 1600 MHz CAS 9 XMP Single Channel Desktop - CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9B - Scan.co.uk
£20.20inc VAT
Dec1Inc

Seagate 500Gb 3.5" Barracuda Hard Drive 7200rpm 16MB Cache - ST500DM002 - Scan.co.uk
£40.43inc VAT
Dec1Inc

1GB Sapphire HD7770 GHZ EDITION - 11201-17-20G - Scan.co.uk
£90.36inc VAT
Dec1Inc

XFX Pro Series Core Edition P1-550S-UKB9 550W Power Supply (PSU) - P1-550S-XXB9 - Scan.co.uk
£48.66inc VAT

Total (inc VAT)
£361.40

Will this mobo work with this CPU?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Hi Tyree,
If you have never used the Amd APU's, then trust Masterchief here as I have, there really is no Intel equivalent and the APU is actually acceptable for a lot of lower level gaming as well, and excellent for graphics, not to be compared with onboard graphics at all IMHO. 



Tyree said:


> PSU: Power Supplies - 501 - 600W PSUs | Ebuyer.com
> 
> The 7750 will give you a much better graphics experience than the Onboard.
> I don't do any AMD but the newer Intel Graphics are more than acceptable for normal use.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

No if you want to go this way you need to find an Am3 motherboard. Personally I think you would have been happier the first way.


tanveerahmed2k said:


> Final List for this build
> 
> AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition Quad Core Processor - AD750KWOHJBOX - Scan.co.uk
> £57.30inc VAT
> ...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Like Rich said. You need a AM3+ mobo to fit the socket of the CPU. You picked a FM2 motherboard.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

but it says
AD750KWOHJBOX - AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, Virgo Quad Core, S FM2, 3.4GHz, 4MB Cache, 100W, Retail

i thought that was FM2 should I just go integrated then ??


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

I don't think you fully understand what we mean.

The gigabyte mobo that you picked runs a CPU with a socket of FM2.

The AMD Athlon II runs with a socket of AM3+.

You need to either 1. Find a mobo with a AM3+ socket like this one: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

or 

2. Change the CPU to a FM2 socket like this one: Newegg.com - AMD A8-5600K Trinity 3.6GHz (3.9GHz Turbo) Socket FM2 100W Quad-Core Desktop APU (CPU + GPU) with DirectX 11 Graphic AMD Radeon HD 7560D AD560KWOHJBOX


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

ok I decided to use APU once again due to cost/electricity etc

can you point me out a good MOBO from here? (must have USB3.0) im having a hard time grasping motherboards, the whole concept is just confusing
Motherboards AMD - Socket FM2 AMD | Ebuyer.com

new list

HDD Seagate 1TB Barracuda 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive.. | Ebuyer.com £52.98
RAM Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1866Mhz Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com £47.50
PSU Xfx Proseries 450w Power Supply Unit (core Edition) | Ebuyer.com £41.00
CPU AMD A10 5800K Black Edition 3.8GHz Socket FM2 4MB L2.. | Ebuyer.com £94.30
mobo ~unknown~
Case ~unknown~


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Here is a mobo that will work: Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-D3H FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


As for the case stick with NZXT, Corsair, Antec, Cooler Master.

Here is a nice Antec: Newegg.com - Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

and it has two USB 3.0 right on the front.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Here is a mobo that will work: _hang on..._
> 
> 
> As for the case stick with NZXT, Corsair, Antec, Cooler Master.
> ...


thats a AM3+ mobo you said i need FM2 i switched to A10k and its my final choice i promise


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Check my edit above. I didn't mean to post the AM3 mobo :grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Also why not save a bunch of money and get a AMD A4 5300 3.4GHz Socket FM2 4MB L2 Cache Retail.. | Ebuyer.com

Its a loss of .4 Ghz which on this build isn't needed.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Also why not save a bunch of money and get a AMD A4 5300 3.4GHz Socket FM2 4MB L2 Cache Retail.. | Ebuyer.com
> 
> Its a loss of .4 Ghz which on this build isn't needed.


I'm aiming to play Farcry 3 like this on his A10
Far Cry 3 - AMD A10-5800k 7660d - YouTube


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

It will run on but most likely be running on Medium settings.

If you compair the GPU in the A8 to the A10 there isn't a huge difference:

A8 GPU: PassMark - Radeon HD 7560D - Price performance comparison

A10 GPU: PassMark - Radeon HD 7660D - Price performance comparison

As you see there isn't a crazy jump.

Far Cry 3 on the otherhand wants a Recommended GPU of a AMD Radeon HD 5770: PassMark - Radeon HD 5770 - Price performance comparison


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

I haven't logged in here to help in a while for reasons, but I have to steer you in the right direction. The Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition is indeed a socket FM2 processor and not AM3+.

AMD Athlon II X4 750k (AD750KWOHJBOX) Details


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Ok I was confused all this time it said FM2 but masterchef said it was am3+ which had me confused

*new list*

OK Change of plan yet again I'm convinced by the
CPU *AMD Athlon II X4 750k*
HDD Seagate 1TB Barracuda 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive.. | Ebuyer.com	£52.98
G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com £33.36
Xfx Proseries 550w Power Supply Unit (core Edition) | Ebuyer.com £54.50

mobo ~unknown~
Case ~unknown~

Sapphire HD 7750 1GB GDDR5 DVI HDMI DisplayPort PCI-E.. | Ebuyer.com
OR is it worth that extra £10?!?
should I push it?!?!
1GB Sapphire HD7770 GHZ EDITION - 11201-17-20G - Scan.co.uk

I just want a cheap mobo that does the job decently to be honest I am looking to save money as possible


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

I linked you both a Mobo and Case:

Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-D3H FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
Newegg.com - Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

As for the GPU I personally would spend the extra $10 but its up to you. Both will work fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Have you looked at our suggested build list? It would save a lot of time and no worries about compatibility or quality: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Tyree said:


> Have you looked at our suggested build list? It would save a lot of time and no worries about compatibility or quality: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ams-recommended-new-builds-2012-a-668661.html


I haven't actually I forgot but I looked now and the build dont suit me, mine is slightly better than the £300 AMD Build



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I linked you both a Mobo and Case:
> 
> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-D3H FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS
> Newegg.com - Antec Gaming Series One Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> ...


Ok I will spend the extra 10 on the GPU farcry3 is worth it but the links you gave me are on a american website I can't order from there ?

I decided to get this case
Cooler Master Elite 334U Black Mid Tower Computer Case Black No PSU - RC-334U-KKN1 - Scan.co.uk
and I don't need the USB 3.0 anymore actually
I'm not sure what decent motherboard from Computer Hardware - Scan.co.uk 
will match my CPU
will this be ok?
Gigabyte GA-F2A55-DS3 sFM2 Motherboard - Scan.co.uk
this is the CPU just to remind you
AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition Quad Core Processor - AD750KWOHJBOX - Scan.co.uk

my final choice is that CPU


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

AMD_Man said that the Athlon II is a FM2 socket so it should work with that Gigabyte mobo you posted.

Post the final build once more and I'll take a final look.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Actually that was my mistake as I think I somehow got Phenom in that description and it made it an Am3, sorry about that, you were fine with original motherboard.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Yes the Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition will work right out of the box on the Gigabyte GA-F2A55-DS3 motherboard. THere are only two bios revisions for that board F1 and F2. That cpu is supported on the intial F1 realease.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

My final list

CPU AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition Quad Core Processor - AD750KWOHJBOX - Scan.co.uk
GPU XFX DD Core Edition Radeon HD 7770 AMD Graphics Card - 1GB - FX-777A-ZDF4 - Scan.co.uk
RAM G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit.. | Ebuyer.com
HDD Seagate 1TB Barracuda 3.5" SATA-III Hard Drive.. | Ebuyer.com
PSU Xfx Proseries 550w Power Supply Unit (core Edition) | Ebuyer.com
MOBO Gigabyte GA-F2A75M-D3H A75 Socket FM2 VGA DVI HDMI 7.1.. | Ebuyer.com
CASE Cooler Master Elite 334U Black Mid Tower Computer Case Black No PSU - RC-334U-KKN1 - Scan.co.uk

Total: £394.83

Is this OK and all compatible? should I get microATX or that Mobo^ ? will the PSU/GPU fit the case and will the PSU be enough power?

Edit: I realised this case says
"Fans Included:	None"
Another cases must be on Scan.co.uk or ebuyer.com please


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

New CASE
Coolermaster K-280 Mid Tower Tower Case No PSU - RC-K280-KKN1 - Scan.co.uk


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Looks good to me though I would never buy a Seagate hard drive, only Western Digital based on my experience but the rest is fine.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Rich-M said:


> Looks good to me though I would never buy a Seagate hard drive, only Western Digital based on my experience but the rest is fine.


the problem here is that this case
has Fans Included:	1 x 120mm
howmany Fans do I need ?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Optimum is a front fan to blow in and a back fan to blow out but you can buy those and add whatever is missing, they aren't expensive I would not buy a case based on what fans they have already installed.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Rich-M said:


> Optimum is a front fan to blow in and a back fan to blow out but you can buy those and add whatever is missing, they aren't expensive I would not buy a case based on what fans they have already installed.


I seriously have no idea how to install more fans or what case to get this is the last part I need.
Should I just get this fan or change case
Casecom 120mm Blue LED Fan - 4pin Molex Connection | Ebuyer.com


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

The single rear fan may very well be enough. You can always add the front fan if needed.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



> should I get microATX or that Mobo^ ?


You shouldn't get a MicroATX mobo. I would stick with a full size ATX mobo.

Also I would change the GPU to Sapphire or Asus for top quality. They are the best when it comes to AMD GPUs


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Once again, use out suggested build list as a guide for top quality compatible components. If you want quality, it will cost more. If you don't have sufficient funds, save until you do.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Tyree said:


> Once again, use out suggested build list as a guide for top quality compatible components. If you want quality, it will cost more. If you don't have sufficient funds, save until you do.


You don't have a £400 AMD Build or neither a FM2 Build I looked at the case and it's got a bad review which is why I'm still searching around



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You shouldn't get a MicroATX mobo. I would stick with a full size ATX mobo.
> 
> Also I would change the GPU to Sapphire or Asus for top quality. They are the best when it comes to AMD GPUs


Both are out of stock says Pre-Order XFX is in stock today and gives my FarCry 3 for free, I might get the sapphire one from Ebuyer £95 instead with no game


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

will SATA 6Gb/s connectors be important and affect my gaming performance? the only Mobos that fit my £400 budget have SATA 3Gb/s connectors


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Well if the GPU comes with the game then it may be worth the buy of the XFX GPU. It not the worst its just Sapphire is better.

As for the 3.0Gp/s you won't get the fastest read/write speeds which isn't a huge deal. Why did you go with the MicroATX mobo?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

should I just get the MicroATX mobo listed above it supports
SATA-III 6Gb/s (+optional usb 3.0)and fits my price range while the other Mobos in the same price range dont support SATA 3 they support SATA-II 3GB/s which im not sure if it will affect the gaming


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

This one is only a few dollars more but its a full size mobo and has all the options:
Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-D3H FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> This one is only a few dollars more but its a full size mobo and has all the options:
> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-D3H FM2 AMD A85X (Hudson D4) HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS


its this one the you listed its £91 Pounds for us which is a rip off
Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 A85X Socket FM2 VGA DVI HDMI.. | Ebuyer.com

anyways I found the last part on Amazon
I Believe with this
MOBO: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gigabyte-GA...SKT-FM2/dp/tech-data/B009KPIBH0/ref=de_a_smtd

CPU AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, Virgo Quad Core, S FM2, 3.4GHz, 4MB Cache, 100W, Retail £57.30inc VAT
RAM G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) £33.36
PSU Xfx Proseries 550w Power Supply Unit (core Edition)	£54.50
HDD WD 500GB Caviar Blue Hard Drive - 3.5" SATA-III 6Gb/s - 7200RPM 16MB Cache	£47.00
CASE Antec All Black 302 Three Hundred Two Case £46.98

GPU: XFX / SAPPHIRE which ever comes in stock first on scan.co.uk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

I found a full sized board here: Gigabyte GA-F2A55-DS3 A55 Socket FM2 HDMI 7.1 Channel.. | Ebuyer.com

and its cheaper.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I found a full sized board here: Gigabyte GA-F2A55-DS3 A55 Socket FM2 HDMI 7.1 Channel.. | Ebuyer.com
> 
> and its cheaper.


I posted that one before lol 
It lacked the SATA 6Gb/s and USB 3.0(optional)
But heck I changed case to one that has USB 3.0 and I might aswell get the better MOBO and make use of SATA 6/GB since my HDD supports it.
So I think it's best to get the one from Amazon linked above.
So Is my build finally complete and orderable now?



> CPU AMD Athlon II X4 750K Black Edition, Virgo Quad Core, S FM2, 3.4GHz, 4MB Cache, 100W, Retail £57.30inc VAT
> RAM G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) £33.36
> PSU Xfx Proseries 550w Power Supply Unit (core Edition)	£54.50
> HDD WD 500GB Caviar Blue Hard Drive - 3.5" SATA-III 6Gb/s - 7200RPM 16MB Cache	£47.00
> ...


Total marks the £400 (AMD Build)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Looks good to me!


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for their time and help I will be ordering tomorow and building when all parts arrive ill let u know what happens

1 last thing I think this is the perfect £400 pounds amd build and should go on the recommened list I know for sure people will want thisbudget system according to my googling/ebaying


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> I seriously have no idea how to install more fans or what case to get this is the last part I need.
> Should I just get this fan or change case
> Casecom 120mm Blue LED Fan - 4pin Molex Connection | Ebuyer.com


Fans come with 4 screws and the wires plug into fan ports on the motherboard but I seem to remember one of the cases had a 120mm rear fan and Tyree is right, in most cases that is all you really need, I was talking about "optimum" when I said one front and one back, today we seldom do that anymore in practice, especially if you have a fair size fan like 120mm in the case already.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

This one has a 120mm fan you listed:
Coolermaster K-280 Mid Tower Tower Case No PSU - RC-K280-KKN1 - Scan.co.uk


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> This one has a 120mm fan you listed:
> Coolermaster K-280 Mid Tower Tower Case No PSU - RC-K280-KKN1 - Scan.co.uk


I might get that case then is their any risk of my pc overheating and then blowing up due to only having 1 fan I think I've seen that happen once on youtube


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Just as for micro board vs full size motherboard. Lately I have been preferring micro boards because since we seldom use pci slots anymore for anything, and the micro board leaves a lot more space inside the tower which makes it easier to work on. I always make sure I have at least 2 pci slots just in case and/or a few pci-x slots as well, but again we seldom use those any more as onboard audio has really gotten so much better and we seem to have enough usb ports now which in the past was seldom true, and generally the feeling is that more than 1 video card is really a waste and you are better off buying one really good video card instead.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Building that low end PC*



tanveerahmed2k said:


> I might get that case then is their any risk of my pc overheating and then blowing up due to only having 1 fan I think I've seen that happen once on youtube


No not because of 1 fan.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> No not because of 1 fan.


But it will overheat though?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Building that low end PC*

Just ordered
AMD Athlon II X4 750K CPU - (Black) (Quad Core, 3.40GHz, 4MB, 100W, Socket FM2, AMD)
Accessory; £61.29
Gigabyte F2A75M-D3H Motherboard (SKT-FM2) £63.35
Item: G-Skill 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600Mhz RipjawsX Memory Kit CL9 (9-9-9-24) 1.5V - Qty: 1
Item: WD 500GB Caviar Blue Hard Drive - 3.5" SATA-III 6Gb/s - 7200RPM 16MB Cache - Qty: 1
Item: Cooler Master K-series K280 - Usb3.0 Atx Case - Qty: 1
The items listed below will arrive in a separate delivery:
Item: Xfx Proseries 550w Power Supply Unit (core Edition) - Qty: 1

Total: £294 you have to admit this beats the £300 AMD build in your recommended list, I will order the £90 saphire/XFX HD 7770 later this week when ever its in stock


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Anything can overheat but not because you only used one fan in the rear, most desktops sold today by brand names don't have any, and that is one of the reasons to buy or build yourself as far as I am concerned.




tanveerahmed2k said:


> But it will overheat though?


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Rich-M said:


> Anything can overheat but not because you only used one fan in the rear, most desktops sold today by brand names don't have any, and that is one of the reasons to buy or build yourself as far as I am concerned.


ok howmany fans should I get for my build considering im going to order a hd 7770 this week and the build listed above?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll be fine on fans. You have the stock CPU Fan, the PSU Fan, most likely a front case and rear case fan and the GPU fan.

The computer will be fine.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed as long as the case has a rear 120mm fan as that one does, that is fine .


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Agreed as long as the case has a rear 120mm fan as that one does, that is fine .


Ditto ^


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Guys all my parts besides my GPU came, can I build this PC tomorow, and use it? or must I wait for the GPU ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can use the Onboard Graphics and install the GPU when you get it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Make sure to do Windows 7 Updates first then get the drivers.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

tanveerahmed2k said:


> Guys all my parts besides my GPU came, can I build this PC tomorow, and use it? or must I wait for the GPU ?


You will need to wait. The Athlon II X4 does not have the integrated graphics sub-processor necessary to use the onboard graphics. You would need to have an AMD APU (Llano).


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Seems you don't have Onboard capabilities.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok np my gpu came its sapphire hd 7770 shud I go amd.com and gt there latest beta driver


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Beta = not insured to be stable.
Use the GPU CD or download the latest stable version.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Never use beta drivers especially not with a brand new build. Take the newest driver just not beta please.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

I don't know if the latest supports windows 8 that's the problem


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Windows 8 is far from a new OS so I doubt it will be any problem and, as we have stated, Beta is not a good idea.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

guys you know the case I bought
Coolermaster K-280 Mid Tower Tower Case No PSU - RC-K280-KKN1 - Scan.co.uk

it has a problem with the power on button like you press it and it gets stuck... so can I switch the "power" and "restart" buttons around?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You can try spraying some WD-40, some Vaseline or RMA the case.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

Tyree said:


> You can try spraying some WD-40, some Vaseline or RMA the case.


All I have Is vaseline, I don't know the others, the thing is I plan to sell this PC away asap as It turns out I need money is it safe enough to use vaseline?? any risks ?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Vaseline will not hurt damage the power button but it may be difficult to get it in where it is needed. WD-40 is a spray lubricant that no household should be without: WD-40 10152 Multi-Use Product Spray with Smart Straw, 12 oz.: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Vaseline will attract and hold dust I wouldn't do it. You need light weight machine oil and I would bet with a small applicator that might cost $2.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

ok but do you think I can still switch the buttons around though? without the WD 40? turns out I dont have any in the house


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

That is impossible to answer without seeing a 3 dimensional picture of the buttons. They look interchangeable but the button itself depending on how it is attached is most likely not the problem, but the stem under it is.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe OP is asking if he may swap the switches electrically. ie connect the reset switch to the pwr_sw pins on the motherboard (and vice versa). The answer to this is yes.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Vaseline will attract and hold dust I wouldn't do it. You need light weight machine oil and I would bet with a small applicator that might cost $2.


Vaseline, or any other petroleum product, would have to be used sparingly. 
All that should be required is a very light coating.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

You can use the reset button as power but don't hook the reset to power.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good point I wasn't thinking that.




gcavan said:


> I believe OP is asking if he may swap the switches electrically. ie connect the reset switch to the pwr_sw pins on the motherboard (and vice versa). The answer to this is yes.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

gcavan said:


> I believe OP is asking if he may swap the switches electrically. ie connect the reset switch to the pwr_sw pins on the motherboard (and vice versa). The answer to this is yes.


Ok so reset button can go into pwr_sw pins on mobo and powerbutton can go into resetpins correct? Then what does the guy called teaman 2 posts below mean?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

The power and Reset buttons are nothing more than single pole momentary switches. The motherboard doesn't care which you use or even if you use either of them; it only knows what to do when the RST_SW and PWR_SW pins are shorted to ground.

No idea what he/she is trying to say.

PS: Doing so will work fine, if you are willing to put up with the possible confusion. I've had to do it myself on occasion as a cheap workaround. I would never accept, nor expect a client to accept, a new system configured this way. As suggested above, I would RMA the case.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

What does 'RMA' mean


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*R*eturn *M*erchandise *A*uthorization


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Agreed the case is new and it should go back and be replaced


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As above^ The case should be replaced and particularly so if you're going to sell it to someone.


----------



## TeaMan (Nov 10, 2012)

What I meant was that you can use the reset button as a power button but don't hook the reset pins to the power button since it sticks.


----------



## Vadigor (Apr 19, 2009)

TeaMan said:


> What I meant was that you can use the reset button as a power button but don't hook the reset pins to the power button since it sticks.





gcavan said:


> The power and Reset buttons are nothing more than single pole momentary switches. The motherboard doesn't care which you use or even if you use either of them; it only knows what to do when the RST_SW and PWR_SW pins are shorted to ground.


So in one word, yes.

Still, return the case. Selling a product you know to be defective can be construed as fraudulent.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k (Jan 25, 2011)

RMA oh ok I see so since it's new they will give me a new one hopefully, I dont want to deal with sending things though and then I have to unscrew everythinr right?? that was a long hard process but i will try contact them as this case is not worth holding on to for the long term

edit: oh yeah I forgot to mention my bios goes corrupt every now and then due to the start button keeps sticking so PC turns on and off


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The case power button is a momentary switch so it's doubtful it is causing the on/off issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Tyree I think he means that because the button sticks, the unit turns off right after it turns on which would happen if you held the button down the same way when the button sticks in.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Possibly.
Not doubting, and not meant to be argumentative - being a momentary switch, once the circuit is made booting the PC the circuit would be interrupted until pushed again.
I've only had the same scenario once on one of my personal PC's, oddly enough a CM case, and when the button would stick in after powering on the PC it dis not shut back off even when the button stayed depressed.


----------

